# Can't access momentum pass



## AdlDave (Jan 9, 2017)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing their momentum pass? Normally I just scroll down and its on the home screen, but for the past few days it hasn't been there. Wanted to fill up the other day as fuel was cheap (114 and has since gone back up to 145) but couldn't access the pass - really would have liked the 6c/l discount!

There seems to be some sort of survey where the momentum pass would be, did the survey but still can't access the pass.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

AdlDave said:


> Is anyone else having trouble accessing their momentum pass? Normally I just scroll down and its on the home screen, but for the past few days it hasn't been there. Wanted to fill up the other day as fuel was cheap (114 and has since gone back up to 145) but couldn't access the pass - really would have liked the 6c/l discount!
> 
> There seems to be some sort of survey where the momentum pass would be, did the survey but still can't access the pass.


Keep trying


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Mine disappeared too. I "reached out" via a trip query, and was sent a link in the reply. Apparently it is a common current problem, which "we are working on"


----------

